# yamaha receiver with cable card



## belwel (Jan 1, 2009)

I just bought a yahama receiver and I have a sony lcd with a cable card. I can't get sound on surround except for a few digital channels and HD. I have the plug the cable into the TV and I have an optical audio to the receiver. Why am I not getting audio on the surround for all the channels?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF.

My guess - and its only a guess - is that the Sony only outputs digital signals via its optical out port not analog ones. If it has analog outputs (red/white RCA plugs) try connecting these to the Yamaha and see if the non-digital channels work.


----------

